
A curated list of data science blogs - istinspring
https://github.com/rushter/data-science-blogs
======
minimaxir
Shameless self promotion of my own blog with a lot of data
analysis/visualization resources: [http://minimaxir.com](http://minimaxir.com)

Currently working in a blog post (hopefully will be up tomorrow morning) on
how I reverse-engineered the Taxi Map of NYC which was posted in the HN
comments this week
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10004007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10004007))
using only R and ggplot2 as visualization tools:
[http://i.imgur.com/WzMnCbU.png](http://i.imgur.com/WzMnCbU.png)

~~~
kiyoto
I've been a big fan of your blog and also tried to recruit you at one time to
no response!

------
xb
Yet another list of helpful data science resources:
[https://github.com/okulbilisim/awesome-
datascience](https://github.com/okulbilisim/awesome-datascience)

Also, the most useful single piece of info I have found regarding machine
learning: [http://scikit-
learn.org/dev/tutorial/machine_learning_map/in...](http://scikit-
learn.org/dev/tutorial/machine_learning_map/index.html)

------
sanderjd
Does anyone have a "top 5ish" version of this list for people who want to keep
up with the major stuff, but don't want to flood their reader with data
science? I can't tell if this repo is ordered (so that I could just take the
top X), but I suspect that it isn't.

------
lukepatrick
Could they add a line or two explaining what is covered in each blog?

------
fasouto
Shameless promotion of my list of data visualization resources:
[https://github.com/fasouto/awesome-
dataviz](https://github.com/fasouto/awesome-dataviz)

------
hari_sem3
You guys forgot
[https://medium.com/@Semantics3](https://medium.com/@Semantics3) !!

------
dbbolton
Tangent- I just saw this AMA with Zachary Neal and Randy Olson (starts at 1pm
EST) and thought it might be of interest here:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/3fzs8v/science_ama...](https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/3fzs8v/science_ama_series_we_created_a_map_of_reddit_to/)

------
juxtaposicion
The Stitch Fix Tech Blog is also nice:
[http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/blog/](http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/blog/)

And has recently covered GAMs, mixed effects models, word2vec, and tools like
Pyxley.

------
jhwhite
I kinda did the same thing but I put mine in opml format so people could
import them into their reader.

[https://github.com/jhwhite/datasceinceblogs](https://github.com/jhwhite/datasceinceblogs)

------
Roodgorf
Another repo I like to check out for CS research papers and the like:
[https://github.com/papers-we-love/papers-we-love](https://github.com/papers-
we-love/papers-we-love)

------
saptak
hadoop hands-on tutorials
[http://hortonworks.com/tutorials](http://hortonworks.com/tutorials)

------
jhull
What's a good RSS reader tool these days?

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Feedly? Honestly almost every single one of them is identical and they fall
into two camps: one is the utility feed reader where all it does is display
things in lists and keeps unread statuses (feedly, bunch of other misc apps)
and the other camp tries to make them fancy / look nicer (instapaper, pocket,
even evernote) but also keeps track of unread statuses, etc.

They're all "good" though I'm not convinced anyone provides a great experience
in the read-it-later game. But now I'm getting off topic and ranting.

~~~
NeutronBoy
Feedly might be great, but until I can sign up with my email address (not
through connecting it to another social account), then they're not really an
option.

------
knn
No [http://www.datatau.com/](http://www.datatau.com/) ?

~~~
cwyers
Well, it's not a blog.

------
ekianjo
mmm, no R-bloggerS?

~~~
larrydag
For the uninitiated [http://www.r-bloggers.com/](http://www.r-bloggers.com/)

